# My Friend in The Ukraine Made These



## Goldenrod (Feb 25, 2022)

During the first Russian invasion, his sister was killed and he had to move his operation deeper into the area now being attacked.  Illinois Whizzer guys want me to take these back to the Portland, Indiana meet.  The units turn as the Gatling guns shoot two streams of rubber bands.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 25, 2022)

Notice how they move like smoke rings.  The string is pulled by two electric drill motors and it holds about 360 rubber bands.  Having the ammo puff against you is a unique experience.  Real bullets are flying now.  I have posted these pictures before but the freedom to be left alone to create great projects like we do on the CABE, is not open to all good people.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 25, 2022)

Ohhhh..... I want one.

actually, I want a few so we can turn the lights out and hunt each other in the basement, the whole family.

or is that weird.

it was fun when the kids were small and we had nerf guns.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 25, 2022)

Looks like a blast!, no pun intended.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2022)

Wonderful craftsmanship.
The way things are going, it looks like he, or possibly we, are all going to need something with a little more fire power than a rubber band.
Hey, but a guy with a 3/8” steel ball and a Whamo, can still inflict a lot of damage to an unsuspecting Ruskie.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Mar 8, 2022)

-----

they offered a wire attachment which went across the yoke and allowed the user to fire arrows

all this was of course in the days prior to the WristWrocket design





the resulting contraption was termed a Sling Bow (no connection to Billy Bob Thornton!)









Wham-O founders Rich Knerr and Spud Melin sold the company to Kransco in 1982 and thence on it was sold to Mattel in 1994

in 2006 it was purchased by a Chinese company and nearly all of the products are manufactured there

it sold again in 2009 to an entity termed The Aguilar Group

-----


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2022)

And this was before insurance company's got involved, talk about "you'll shoot your eye out!", man, the things we had when we were kids!, I still have a couple of Wham-O crossbows!


----------

